# Need Buying Advice for LG2342P 3D Monitor



## esudip (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I have AMD HD6970 Card and I am thinking to buy LG 2342P 3D Monitor. please advice me about this. This is coasting 15000+ According to Web.

And I want to know that is it possible to view 3D Tv if i input Videocon D2H 3D to it ???


----------

